# Teredo Tunneling Network Adapter troubling -



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not able to connect to the Internet via my Ethernet Cable modem. When I did an IPCONFIG /all I figured out that a troublesome adapter 

"Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface"

is runnig on my system.

I also figured out that a file called "Teredo.txt" exists in my C:\windows\temp

I tried attaching it directly from the directory but all my Iexplorer windows terminated immly with a Windows Error message box. So I copied, renamed it and now attaching the same.

Looks like some Virus or Spyware activity.

Can someone help.

I've tried releasing & renewing my LAN Ip address and even tried to flushdns but its not allowing to flush the dns nor does it displays the current DNS.

Please help this looks like a sever problem.

Suspicios file renamed & attached. 

IPCONFIG /all results

------------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\RAJ>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2ndWife
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-54-E9-B8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.18.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::211:43ff:fe54:e9b8%9
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5445:5245:444f%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-12-18
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.18.24%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## raju1uce (Oct 7, 2005)

*Resolved this thread*

My mistake buddies... I thot this Teredo is some kinda Virus or something , finally came to know it is IPV6 from microsoft. Not harmful at all.

Request to close this thread, 

But plz reply to the other thread of mine coz my system is still unable to connect to NET via Ethernet cable modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See my response in the other thread.


----------

